# Simplicity 3112v decals



## dustbowl (Sep 2, 2010)

can anyone tell me where to find decals for a 3112V simplicity


----------



## 4xbill (Dec 3, 2006)

Try Click it and stick it if he doesn't have them, he can probably make them for you.


----------

